# Amplificador para Sensor de Presion



## eiteld (May 10, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Tengo un sensor de Presion y quisiera hacer un amplificador de intrumentacion, para poder adaptar la señal analogica a un microprocesador y luego analizarla.
La Salida es de 322 a 426 mV.

Saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 10, 2011)

La salida de el sensor de presion es de 322 a 426mv?
A que niveles de voltaje especificamente la quieres adaptar?


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

La tensión de trabajo y se señales de un mciro son tipicamentes 5V, es lo que aceptan los convertidores A/D de los micros. por lo tanto el amplificador debera ser ajustado a una ganancia que no pase de esos valores, la tensión que genera es bastante elevada por lo que no haria falta un amplificador de instrumentación, Con AO de buena calidad en cofiguración amplificador no inversor no deberias tener problemas

Por lo tanto eleigiendo un factor de 10 no deberias tener problemas, incluso si utilzas pic's hay unos modelos que traen incorporado un AO internamente y lo podes utilzar.....


----------



## johncaro12 (May 10, 2011)

osea lo que quiere lograr es que cuando el sensor bote 322, represente una señal de 0 en el microprocesador y 426mv una señal de 5V.
Es lo que se me ocurre, y es lo tipico, pero nunca esta de mas especificar un poco mas.
Porque los hay con diferentes voltajes, y diferentes requerimientos para los voltajes del sensor.

De todas formas, si es eso lo que quiere:






Coloca en V1 la señal del sensor.

En V2 coloca 322mV, puedes hacerlo con un potenciometro haciendo un divisor de tension para tener ese voltaje.


R1 puede ser 10K y R2 puede ser 5.6K y Rg puede ser un pote de 1k.

Ahi tienes que calibrar el potenciometro de 1k a 425 ohms mas o menos (calculo yo) y tendras lo que quieres.


Saludos


----------



## eiteld (May 11, 2011)

Gente,
Muchas gracias por sus repuestas, son de mucha utilidad!! Siempre se aprende algo nuevo!! 

Repondiendo un poco sus preguntas. Si lo quiero conectar a un PIC y su tension de trabajo es de 5V.

Ahi leei en sus repuestas que hay PIC que tiene AO internos. Como es eso o cuales son los Modelos ? 

Ahi le adjunte el Manual del Sensor de Presion. El modelo es MS5407-AM que es de un Rango de 0 a 7 Bar y mide presion absoluta.

Este sensor tiene un Punete de Winston. El Circuito que suguieren ustedes, estar bien ? Osea conecto las salida del sensor a V1 y V2 del circuito ? 

Respecto a ese circuito, podria usar el AO TL082 o el LM324 ? Que AO me suguieren usar ?

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 11, 2011)

Siiii.... claro que puedes usar el TL082 que vienen 2 AO en uno, o el LM324, que en ese vienen 4, y te sobra uno.. 
Aunque si tu preocupacion es ahorrar espacio y dinero y hacerlo mas simple, puedes hacerlo con un simple OPAMP, usando la configuracion diferencial.
Ahora, yo te puse el amplificador de instrumentación porque tu lo pediste y ademas porque tiene sus ventajas, tiene una alta impedancia de entrada (100MΩ) y un alto rechazo al modo común (CMRR) osea, bajo ruido. Se puede construir a base de opamps o si no, puedes usar uno encapsulado (por ejemplo el INA114).

Su utilización es común en aparatos que trabajan con señales muy débiles, tales como equipos médicos (por ejemplo, el electrocardiograma), para minimizar el error de medida.

Ahora, permiteme corregir un errorcito del grafico... jeje
Lo habia visto al reves 
En V1 colocas la pata del medio de un potenciometro, la otra pata en Vcc (mayor a 5V)
y la otra pata a tierra. Este va a servir para fijar 322mV en V1.

Ahora, entre V2 y tierra debes colocar el sensor.
Te recomiendo usar fuente dual para polarizar los OPAMPS.

Y si lo ves muy complejo o innecesario avisame y te ayudo a diseñar el AO diferencial que es una opcion mas simple.


----------



## eiteld (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la informacion!!
Yo pedi un amplificador de intrumetacion, porque creia que cuando tenias un puente de Winston debias usar este tipo de Amplificador, para una mejor medicion.
Pero gracias a ustedes que me ayudan, comprendo las cosas!!

Mi idea es conectarlo a un PIC y no me molesta el espacio. Quiero que la medicion sea lo mas fiable posible.

Yo eh visto circuitos en que conectan las 2 salidas del Punete de Winston a ese tipo de Amplificadores ? Cual es el motivo ? 

Entonces me recomiendan usar el siguiente circuito para un mejor resultado de la Medicion ?

Por la fuente, tu te refieres al una fuente con punto Medio, ose +, 0 y - ? Si utiliza este tipo de fuente, no voy a tener una salida Negativa en los AO ? 

Gracias y Saludos !!


----------



## johncaro12 (May 11, 2011)

sip... fuente dual, por ejemplo +6 y -6... mira, en teoria no seria necesario, de hecho se podria tomar una fuente de 5 simple (no dual), pero sucede que los AO a lo que se saturan, no se saturan con sus limites es decir no tendras 0 ni 5 voltios sino, por decirte 1 y 4 me entiendes? Por eso te dije que la alimentes con mas de 5V, no 5 exacto.
Y la razon de poner una dual, es que a lo que se pone voltajes pequeños con esta polarizacion del AO (0 y 5) los 322 y 426mV suele confundirse con tierra, y se satura negativamente osea a la salida bota su voltaje de saturacion, en teoria 0  ( pero lo simule en proteus y bota 1,4V) .
Esto se soluciona ampliando un poquito el rango inferior. Osea funcionaria si lo polarizaras con (+6 y -1) por ejemplo. Esa es la razon, no te va a dar negativo, solo que si vas a utilizar un rango de (0 a 5V en la salida, deberias polarizar con mas de eso... (+6 y -1 o +7 y -2) pero mas facil de hacer son las duales, por eso te dije dual..
Y con respecto a lo del puente de Winston, no sabria decirte, nunca lo he visto.
Lo que te planteo es algo que puede funcionar, pero no es la unica forma.
Y si quieres confiabilidad si te conviene mejor un Amp de instrumentacion..
Si tienes proteus dime y te paso mi simulacion...


----------



## eiteld (May 11, 2011)

Bueno pasame el circuito y lo simulo con el proteus. 

Otra consulta, si yo deseara cambiar el voltaje de salida, osea en lugar de usar 0 a 5, usara de 0 a 10. Que tendria que modificar ? O con solo cambiar el voltaje del AO se soluciona.

Gracias!!


----------



## johncaro12 (May 12, 2011)

nop, si la salida del sensor sigue siendo de 322 a 426mV y quieres cambiar el rango en la salida tienes que modificar la ganancia.
La formula de la salida para ese circuito es  Vo=(1+(2*R1/Rg))*(V2-V1)

Donde Rg es un potenciometro, que te recomiendo que uses de precision, para tener mejores resultados...
Y el pot que te dije que pongas en V1 tambien deberia ser de precision.

Aqui te adjunto el esquematico en proteus.
Saludos.


----------



## eiteld (May 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la informacion y la formula!! 

Lo simule y anda de 10 y fui haciendo ajustes para ver como trabaja. Solo me falta llevarlo a pa practica. 

Otra consulta. Este circuito iria conectado a una bateria de alrrededor de 8 Voltios y no tengo fuente negativa. Al micro lo alimento mediante un relulador 78L05 y listo.

Tu tendras algun circuito para invertir la tension y que tenga algun componente conocido, porque por ahi es dificil encontrar los CI.

De nuevo mucho gracias!! 

Saludos!!!


----------



## johncaro12 (May 16, 2011)

mira... trata de probar si te coge primero con polarizacion simple, osea, polariza los opamps con 8 y tierra,
y si no te coge, bueno, ahi tendras que hacer una dual,






pero para eso tendras que conseguir una fuente mas grande, de 12 o 15, porque la de 8 te dara unos 4 y 4, y no te alcanza...

Aunque si te das cuenta, esas parten, la fuente en dos porque usan un divisor de tension igual, a lo mejor si logras partir la fuente en una asimetrica de ese mismo modo? no se, para qu tengas 6 y -2 por ejemplo... nunca lo he intentado, pero puede funcionar


----------



## eiteld (May 22, 2011)

Aca estoy de nuevo y con algunas dudas....  

Estuve viendo y por el tema de la tension invertida creo que lo podria solucionar con el integrado LCM 7660, que sirve para generar tension invertida, lo simule y funciona de bien, ya que tuve complicaciones con el divisor resistevo.

Sobre el tipo de circuito, sigo con dudas o talves es mi ignorancia. Por lo que vi del sensor y el cual tiene un puente de Winston y creo que para este tipo de señales se requiere un amplificador Diferencial. Aparte del sensor que tengo, me consegui uno de la linea MPX y tiene la misma salida. Tambien consegui un manual donde explica y da un circuito para amplificar la señal, control de Ganancia y Offet; y conectarlo a el convertidor del Micro. Pero hay que calcular las resistencia. Adjunto los archivos y es la figura 3. 

Por lo poco que comprendi y logre calcular, creo que hay que usar una Ganacia de 100 (G1=R7/R6), pero no se como calcular las demas resistencias.

Tu que sabes mucho de esto me podrias ayudar a calcular las demas resistencias ? 

Yo calculo que con el circuito de la figura 3, es suficiente para conectarlo a un micro.

Saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 24, 2011)

1) Tuviste problemas con el amplificador de instrumentacion?
(porque me parece que es suficiente para adaptarlo al micro, ademas tiene incluido un amplificador diferencial)
2) Armaste el circuito con polarizacion simple (8v y 0v me parece q dijiste que tenias)
Si no funciona, haz lo siguiente:
En el circuito del divisor resistivo, trata de usar una fuente de mas de 12 voltios (en vez de la de 9 que dice alli), trata de usar mayor capacitancia en C1 y C2, disminuye R1 y R2. (puedes evitar el led D1 y R1)


----------



## beto23 (Jun 30, 2014)

Buen día,
Los molesto para ver si me pueden orientar un poco. Resulta que estoy trabajando con un sensor de presión, precisamente con el MPX10DP, el cual es diferencial y su rango es hasta 10kPa. Su salida va desde 20mv (0kPa) hasta 60mv (10kPa).

El tema es que necesito llevar el rango de salida a un nuevo rango de 0 – 10v de continua para la entrada de un PLC. Armé una amplificador diferencial que saqué de una nota de aplicación para el TL082 y uno con unos 741 sin tener éxito.

Alguien tendría algún circuito sencillo y confiable para lograr una salida de 0 a 10vdc???.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------

